# Green Tomato Pickles Done



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 1, 2021)

Finished up green tomato pickles.  Hopefully this batch will turn out good.  I not sure about the turmeric.  Don't think they put that in around here.  If make again will leave it out.  I ended up needing to make another half liquid on the fly as I came up 2 quarts short.  I could of used another 1/2 onion.

5 lb green tomatoes
1 large sweet onion
6 jalapeno's
1/3 cup pickling salt
4.5 cups cider vinegar
1.5 cup Allulose sugar
1.5 cup Monk Fruit sugar
1.5 teaspoon ground turmeric
1.5 teaspoon celery seed
1.5 tablespoon mustard seed

I put tomatoes in fridge overnight. Cut tomatoes up and added salt. Put in fridge for 4 hours. Drained and rinsed. Added layer of onions, jalapeno and tomatoes until full. Poured hot liquid into jars and sealed.  Placed jars in boiling water for 10 minutes.  Time will tell.  Going to let sit 2 weeks.
























This the recipe I was following but made them sugar free:




Got some  Spaghetti squash ready to make blackened shrimp Alfredo tonight.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

Bet those are gonna be good! If you need a impartial judge I'm here to help you out, just lemme know.    

Jim


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 1, 2021)

BGSDT,Looking good ,i'm in for the results!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 1, 2021)

Gonna bookmark this. I usually end up at end of season with a bunch that don't get a chance to ripen. Thanks Brian !


----------

